# Extinct Elk



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Father and daughter discovered the skeleton of an extinct elk species.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Thats to bad we or they killed them off back then.​


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

If they can pull some viable DNA, just maybe!


----------

